# Jbone's Knives- latest obsession



## Jbone (Mar 15, 2013)

I have always been fascinated with cooking since a young age as my mom was a chef as i was growing up. I started my first cooking job when i was 17 in a prep kitchen on Toronto Island, as well as helping my mom do prep for her catering company. I started culinary school in 2011 and bought my first knife set, wustof classics (that they sold in the book store at school). I had no idea at the time there was so many superior knives in that price range when i first bought them. Last year a classmate of mine let me use his knife a Shiki from JCK. After experiencing the difference I knew I had to have a Japanese knife. Bought my first one a Kikuichi in AEB-L wrapped in nickle damascus in November 2012 and since then haven't spent any money on anything else but knives (and booze of course).





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

In order from left to right: Wusof pairing, Sugimoto 150mm petty, Sugimoto "CM Nak'kiri", Konosuke HD2 210mm Gyuto, Wustof Classic 9" Cooks Knife, Kikuichi 240mm "Nickle Swedish Warikomi Damascus" Gyuto, Dave Martell 300m Sujihiki. 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Hattorichop (Mar 15, 2013)

I love the copper pins on your Martell, that handle is sweet. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah, the Martell is sexy.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 15, 2013)

The star of the show is the Martell. I really want one of his knives!


----------

